# Trimming the taller Cryptos??



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

how do you guys trim your balanese and sprilais cryptos? mine are very tall and for my 75gallon they block a lot of light. just wanting some ideas about trimming them down.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Just get a long scissor and trim the leaf individually from the base near the rosette.


----------

